# Check those generators



## hkhnz (Jan 15, 2012)

Was just reading this article today:
My New Year's preparedness test | | The SWLing PostThe SWLing Post

Reminded me to check my generator! Also, make sure you know how to put chains on your vehicle BEFORE a big winter event! My neighbors never pay attention and I end up helping them.

Anyway, new here, but been reading forum for quite a while. Thanks!
-HK in KY


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

First ... :welcome:

Second ... Thanks for the reminder ...


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to the group, and thanks for sharing that article. It was a really good read.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I checked mine already. It won't start. Bad gas, already.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

When I run mine, I close the fuel valve and let it die on it's own from being starved from fuel.

To treat the fuel, I'm a big fan of the StaBil Marine formula. It seems to treat ethanol better then other stabilizers.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I start and run my large generator every month. My small generator gets ran about every 6 months.

One suggestion I have is to run your generator under a maximum load for at least 30 mins. I use those small 1500 watt ceramic heaters that can be purchased almost anywhere.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

I use Sea Foam as a fuel stabilizer. It works much better then Stabil.
I bought my small genny back in June of 2011 and didn't use it until yesterday. You could smell the gas was close to going bad but it ran fine on the gas that was 7 months old.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Freedom said:


> I use Sea Foam as a fuel stabilizer. It works much better then Stabil.
> I bought my small genny back in June of 2011 and didn't use it until yesterday. You could smell the gas was close to going bad but it ran fine on the gas that was 7 months old.


 I store fuel for generator, weed eater and chainsaw use in a firewood shed that stays relatively cool even on hotter summer days due to the mass of the firewood. I've had fuel for over two years that I used Stabil in that smelled as fresh as new, not even a hint of varnish smell which is an indicator of fuel going bad. What might be the difference is that I buy non-alcohol fuel which is also neoprene friendly and doesn't eat carb gaskets, hoses, fuel pumps and fuel tank seals.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

Viking said:


> I store fuel for generator, weed eater and chainsaw use in a firewood shed that stays relatively cool even on hotter summer days due to the mass of the firewood. I've had fuel for over two years that I used Stabil in that smelled as fresh as new, not even a hint of varnish smell which is an indicator of fuel going bad. What might be the difference is that I buy non-alcohol fuel which is also neoprene friendly and doesn't eat carb gaskets, hoses, fuel pumps and fuel tank seals.


Stabil in non Alcohol gas has always worked very well but I have read dozens of complaints about it not working so well with the Ethanol blends even after being stored for just a few months.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Freedom said:


> Stabil in non Alcohol gas has always worked very well but I have read dozens of complaints about it not working so well with the Ethanol blends even after being stored for just a few months.


Check out the Marine formula for StaBil. I won't use that red stuff of theirs anymore.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

ZoomZoom said:


> Check out the Marine formula for StaBil. I won't use that red stuff of theirs anymore.


Whats the cost per pint? Sea Foam is around 8 bucks per pint. It has also been around for many years. I have used it for around 20 years now and trust it 100%. It has many other uses also, carbon build up removal,Carb and injector cleaner and loosening sticky valves plus it makes a great gun cleaner. 

Sea Foam Sales Company


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It's about the same price but goes down pretty quickly when you buy in 32oz size.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Check out the Marine formula for StaBil. I won't use that red stuff of theirs anymore.


There is a green Stabil that's supposed to be for ethanol mix gas but since I no longer buy the 10% ethanol fuel I haven't used it yet. Here in Oregon there was such an uproar over what the 10% fuel was doing to outboard motors, chain saws and other outdoor use engines that they allow non alcohol fuel to be sold and as well there are a few gas stations in Grants Pass that sell high octane non alcohol fuel that people buy for there old high performance cars and hot rod boats.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Or, you could buy a propane generator and not have to worry about your fuel going bad. Also cleaner burning.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Nadja said:


> Or, you could buy a propane generator and not have to worry about your fuel going bad. Also cleaner burning.


We have a propane powered generator in our motorhome and it's horribly inefficient, that's why I installed four 100 watt solar panels, extra storage batteries and a pure sine wave inverter. One time we spent six weeks out on the desert in Northern Nevada and never started the generator, I did start the diesel engine one cloudy day to charge all batteries, truth is the engine uses less fuel than the propane generator and we needed propane for cooking. Because we have had such good results with this solar system we are probably going to install a solar system for our home. They are expensive but if gasoline, diesel or propane become costly or unavailable I see a real plus. Meanwhile I'll just rotate stored fuel and use it in my Samurai when I feel it's been stored too long as that engine isn't too fussy about what it's fed.


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

If you have a small municipal airport nearby they have "Non Ethanol Gas" Go figure it is illegal to use ethanol in a plain? Anyhow my local airport has it for about 50-60 cents a gallon more than the local gas station so we run it in all the small engines.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Halfcrazy said:


> If you have a small municipal airport nearby they have "Non Ethanol Gas" Go figure it is illegal to use ethanol in a plain? Anyhow my local airport has it for about 50-60 cents a gallon more than the local gas station so we run it in all the small engines.


What you are talking about is mogas, which is available at very few airports. Mogas is used in older piston powered aircraft. All of the newer (about 1970 and till now) use 100LL. This fuel is 100 octane low lead and several dollars more expensive. Your local airport may have it but it is not common to small airports. Sorry!


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I start and run my large generator every month. My small generator gets ran about every 6 months.
> 
> One suggestion I have is to run your generator under a maximum load for at least 30 mins. I use those small 1500 watt ceramic heaters that can be purchased almost anywhere.


Great Tweto, most people will run the motor/engines but forget to load the generator itself. You will be checking the generator for good output etc. But, you will also be warming up the bearings, run out any moisture that may be in the coils. It will also make sure the engine does operate with a load on it, Any electric heater will do but find one that will have several settings on it so you can check at full load and partial load. Some generators will hunt or vary the rpm (freq) with light loads on them. Some of the larger generators do not regulate with a light load. we used a diesel gen. (from telephone co.) at one of our ham radio field day weekends and since most tranceivers dont put that much load on the gen it did hunt and run over and under rpms until we loaded it down with a heater. This generator was really overkill for what we needed but the loan was a gift ) so we made do with it. Just that we were putting such a light load on it that it was like no load at all. It was like 50kw or somewhere in that range.:congrat:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Reminded DH to check the generator over the holidays. Good thing. It would not start. A very small particle of trash had clogged the gas line. Up and running now and he promises to run it once every month from now on.


----------



## hkhnz (Jan 15, 2012)

*Additives*

Funny, but I've never used stabilizers. My father has suggested this, but I really don't keep a lot of gas in the generator while storing. I usually keep it in the can and then fill up the car with the canned gas when it reaches 4 months old. Haven't had problems yet, but I may keep some of this stuff on hand just in case. Thanks for all of the good comments here.
-HK


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

hkhnz said:


> Funny, but I've never used stabilizers. My father has suggested this, but I really don't keep a lot of gas in the generator while storing. I usually keep it in the can and then fill up the car with the canned gas when it reaches 4 months old. Haven't had problems yet, but I may keep some of this stuff on hand just in case. Thanks for all of the good comments here.
> -HK


If fuel is stored in an area that stays at a constant cool temp it will be less likely to turn to varnish so quickly. Stabilizers help prevent fuel from the varnish process happening, especially if you can't control the storage environment. Believe me, if varnished fuel gets into the fuel system of any engine it's not fun to get rid of. A number of years ago I bought an old motorhome from a friend that had sat around for far too long without being run to where fuel was replaced frequently. I had to drop the fuel tank because the varnish had built up so bad in the pick up tube that no fuel could get to the engine. Not only that but the pukey smell of varnished fuel stays on your hands and clothes for days.


----------

